# Nuggets need a base player



## STING (May 29, 2002)

If you look at almost any team in the NBA, they will have at least one player that is the kind of guy a team can be built around. This is one thing the Nuggets dont have. Before they can talk about polishing up, or glueing together, they need players TO glue together and polish up. In my opinion, the only way they are going to do that is by either drafting and waiting, or trading their pick(s).


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Denver Nuggets...*

Caron Butler, if he drops, would be a great player to build the team around. He is the total package, inside - outside you name it he does it. In the second round they could pick up a very good Point Guard/Shooting Guard in Tito Maddox or Smush Parker. Both have amazing handles and Tito proved he can run a team at Fresno and Pre-Draft camp. They would love to get Keon Clark back and are hoping that Bateer can pan out. Harvey has shown he can play on this level and would be a great 6th man. Also can't forget a trade involving McDyess to pickup a better SG.

--Possible Lineup--
C-Mengke Bateer
PF-Juwon Howard
SF-Caron Butler
SG-??Trade??
PG-Tito Maddox


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

The Nugs will be a legitimate losing team.
Shame on Tim Hardaway who thought he could be playing on a winning team but eventually got traded to a losing team.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

I've heard the same thing that the Nuggs are interested in Larry Hughes. He would be a great pick-up. He has great handles and can score from any-where. He could be an Iverson/Stackhouse type player. I still say go woth Butler. He is older and can contribute right away. Jason Jennings would be a god pickup or the could sign Baxter or Christofersen via free agency. Or they could possibly trade McDyess for a better center or shooting guard.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

The Nuggets will be a long time losing for this decade. Dice will leave very soon so be prepare the Nuggets will be the "CLippers" of the 90s.


----------



## denverguru (Jun 16, 2002)

*I am with IMX*

Kiki has to prove that he knows what he is doing, and also needs to show that he is trying to move in the right direction with this team. I also think denver should take caron, he is already polished enough to step in and contribute, he has changed his life around, and would be a positive influence on this team. Plus, he scores from everywhere, hits the boards, and is definately someone the team can look to build around. I see on several of these boards where fans would like to see denver takes skits, who may be good in time, but the kid is still very young and unpolished.........Kiki needs a player immediately with his top pick, so I don't see anyone that can compare to caron, but caron's stock is supposedly rising, so he may not be around at the 5th pick, but I hope he is, he has a jersey with his name on it in denver.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Larry Hughes can be an Allen Iverson type of player on a team like you and ever since he played for the Sixers, I always thought he would become a star and you guys would fit his style pretty good. He would be a great free-agent pickup, but you guys must hope you can re-sign Antonio McDyess which I sadly for you doubt will happen.

Good luck anyways.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

*I sure hope*

you guys take Wagner or Tskitishvilli.... cuz I want my Cavs to "not F*ck it up" and take Butler! Either way, Butler does NOT get by BOTH Den and Clev... one or the other takes him....

by the way, IF Gooden and Butler and Wagner are still there, and Den does not get Hughes in a trade.... who do you take?


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

STING said:


> If you look at almost any team in the NBA, they will have at least one player that is the kind of guy a team can be built around. This is one thing the Nuggets dont have. Before they can talk about polishing up, or glueing together, they need players TO glue together and polish up. In my opinion, the only way they are going to do that is by either drafting and waiting, or trading their pick(s).


Ya they have one.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

BlazerFan22 said:


> Ya they have one.


What was the point of bumping this?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

?????


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Skita=the pick of the century...right behind Efthimios Rentzias!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Skita=the pick of the century...right behind Efthimios Rentzias!


Rentzias was Bickerstaff's final stake in the Nuggets fans hearts when he destroyed the team and skipped town. Surprised he was allowed back into the NBA after the job he did to Denver.

Caron Butler...man...I nearly had an effin' heart attack when they passed him up! He was so good at UCONN and is great in Washington. What a terrible draft.

Skeet Skeet Skita and Nene.

Could have had: Amare and Caron.


----------

